# Return to the Temple of Elemental Evil(Full)



## Ankh-Morpork Guard (Oct 26, 2004)

It has been 15 years since the destruction of the Temple of Elemental Evil. In that time, the small Village of Hommlet has grown in peace, seeing little trouble beyond bandits and bar fights. However, this silence has caught your interest, as the area has such a strong history. To be so silent after everything that once occurred there has peaked your interest. No adventurers even travel there anymore...which means no competition. This is, of course, a wonderful thing for an adventurer, and has drawn you to the village.

-DarkMaster
-Ferrix
-jpwic
-Thomas Hobbes

Alternates:
-Tonguez
-yangnome
-Wystan

Before I post character creation rules, important things to note: You need to be able to post at least once a day(though not posting on weekends can be expected a lot of the time...). I plan for this game to move fairly quickly, and if your character goes silent for too long, I'll NPC you out of the loop and one of the alternates will jump in. If you can't post for life reasons, etc, PLEASE try to let me know. Makes things easier. 

Alrighty...now. Character creation. 
-3.5 Rules
-All PCs will start at 4th level. 
-For stats, you may choose to use a 32 point buy, OR I will roll 4d6/drop lowest.
-For HP, I will roll it. Yes, its common place to just take the average, or a flat number, but we've got dice for a reason. 
-PCs get the usual started gold for 4th level(5,400gp)
-No alignment restrictions, but lets try to avoid inner party conflict
-Detailed background is not required, but at least have something(The game is set in Greyhawk, but don't worry about details with the world and such if you don't know them. Only real restriction I'll place is that none of the PCs are from Hommlet or the area close by. Therefore, no firsthand knowledge of the Temple from years before. Also, your character probably has more than just the stated reason for traveling to Hommlet, but that's up to you.)
-The PCs should all know one another, and have probably adventured with each other in the past, coming to Hommlet as a group.
-Other books ARE availiable for use, however, ANYTHING non-Core should be passed by me first. Here is the list of books I have access to(and will allow you guys to use): Expanded Psionics Handbook, Complete Warrior, Complete Divine, Draconomicon, Miniatures Handbook, Book of Exalted Deeds, Book of Vile Darkness(...maybe), Arms and Equipment Guide, Uneathed Arcana(Bloodlines, Racial Paragon Classes, Class Variants). [NOTE: I may allow some FR feats/PrCs/splls. But these most DEFINITELY need to be asked about. Deity specific things are pretty much out, but the more generic ones are most likely no problem]

Hmmm...did I miss anything? Don't think so...tell me if I have! Now, get those characters made.


----------



## Karl Green (Oct 26, 2004)

I can hold off as I am in a lot of games right now  if you can't get 4 I will still want to play


----------



## jpwic (Oct 27, 2004)

There characters done, just have to be approved.


```
Name: Tanya Greenfingers  Player Name: jpwic
Race: Human  Class: Druid 
Alignment: Neutral Good     Level: 4

Age: 19 years  Height: 5'   Weight: 101 lbs  Sex: Female   Hair: Raven Black 
Eyes: Green Skin: Dusky



STR 11 +0    		BAB: 3
DEX 10 +0   		HP:   
CON 14 +2   		AC: 14 
WIS 18 +4    		Will: 8 (4 base, +4 wis bonus)
INT 14 +2    		Refl: 1 (1 base)
CHA 10 +0    		Fort: 6 (4 base, +2 con bonus)

Initiative +0    Speed  30

Total Carried Weight: On Self  
Spells memorized: 5 0 Level, 4 1st, 3 2nd (+1 1st and 2nd from wisdom)

Money: 91 GP


Skill                 Ranks       Stat   Bonus    Total
         
Concentration           7          2                9
Spellcraft              4          2                6
Handle Animal           7          0                7
Listen                  5          4                9
Ride                    4          2       2        6 
Move Silently           7          0       0        7
Knowledge (Nature)      7          4       4        15
Survival                7          4       2        13(15 aboveground natural only)     

Languages

Common     Sylvan     Druidic
Elven
 


*Special bonuses
             
Feats:

Augment Summoning
Spell Focus (Conjuration)
Eschew Materials

Abilities


- Wolf Animal Companion
- Nature Sense  (+2 knowledge (nature), Survival checks)
- Wild Empathy
- Woodland Stride
- Trackless Step
- Resist Natures Lure

Weapons		Damage	    Critical  Bonuses  Notes

Schimtar          1d6       18-20X2            15 GP

Equipment:

Ring Of Sustenance              (2500 GP)
Bracers of Armor +1             (1000 GP)
Leather Armor (+3 AC)             (15 GP)
Wand of Summon Monster 1         (750 GP)
Wand of Cure Light Wounds        (750 GP)
Scroll Case   (.5 lbs)             (1 GP)
  4 scrolls Magic Fang           (100 GP)
  4 scrolls Produce Flame        (100 GP)

Backpack                           (2 GP)
   5  Torches                      (5 CP)

Light Horse                       (75 GP)
   Bit & Bridle                    (2 GP)
   Saddle, Riding                 (10 GP)
   Saddle Bags                     (4 GP)
      Five Days Feed             (2.5 SP)
                               ------------
                               5309 GP 3 SP  

Spells Memorized

Orison
--------

Detect Magic
Detect Magic
Read Magic
Light
Light


1st Level
----------

Entangle
Entangle
Longstrider
Faerie Fire

2nd Level
----------

Flaming Sphere
Flaming Sphere
Barkskin
```

Tanya met the rest of her group when they were hunting some orcs near the grove she was being trained at. After dispatching the orcs she decided that it was time for her to learn more about the outside world so she left with the group.  Travelling around doing odd jobs, they eventually found themselves in Hommlet after their previous employer bailed out on them.


----------



## Manzanita (Oct 27, 2004)

I'm also in entirely too many games.  I would like to play this one.  I'll start working up a PC, but don't sweat if I don't make the cut.  Thanks.


----------



## Tonguez (Oct 27, 2004)

Damn! can I be the ninth alternate please?


----------



## Ankh-Morpork Guard (Oct 27, 2004)

Still nothing from a good amount of people that voted...but I'm still giving them time. In a day or so(depending on how I feel), this will get moving one way or another...


----------



## Zweischneid (Oct 27, 2004)

**huff** . . . **huff** . . ChecK!!!


I'm here 


Nice to give people who voted the taps.. to be honest though, I just voted for the heck of it and am quite busy with other games right now..

Therefore I'd like to yield my place to some other person if possible.

Either way, thanks alot for the invitation.


----------



## Ferrix (Oct 27, 2004)

Finally just saw this thread.  I'm interested, will get something up soon.


----------



## Ferrix (Oct 27, 2004)

I'm thinking a classic rogue (halfling) type or a dwarven fighter type.


----------



## Ankh-Morpork Guard (Oct 27, 2004)

Alrighty...that's two that are pulling out(unless I beg, of course! I can be persuasive if I have to be), and two making characters. I'll most likely give this the rest of the day and then open it up to others.


----------



## DarkMaster (Oct 27, 2004)

Initial draft of my Krog need to finialise equipment and back story

```
Name: Krog  Player Name: DarkMaster
Race: 1/2 Orc  Class: Barbarian/Ranger 
Alignment: Chaotic Good    Level: 2/2

Age: 18 years  Height: 6' 4   Weight: 250 lbs  Sex: Male   Hair: Black 
Eyes: Black



STR 18 +4    		BAB: 4
DEX 14 +2    		HP: (35) I took Barbarian at 1st you will roll  
CON 14 +2   		AC: ? 
WIS 12 +1    		Will: 1 (0 Bar+0 Rang+ 1 will)
INT 13 +1    		Refl: 5 (0 Bar+3 ran + 2 dex)
CHA 6  -2  		Fort: 8 (3 Bar+3Ran, +2 con bonus)

Initiative +2    Speed  40

Total Carried Weight: On Self  

Money: 

Barbarian 5x5 + 2x7= 39
Skill                 Ranks       Stat   Bonus    Total
         
Climb                  6          4                10
survival               5          1                6
jump                   6          4                10
Listen                  5          1                6
Ride                    2          2                 4 
swim                   1          4                 5
move silently        5          2                 7
Hide                    5          2                 7
spot                    4          1                 5
Languages

Common  Orc Draconic
 
             
Feats:

Power attack 1st level
tracking (bonus 1st ranger)
rapid shot (bonus 2nd ranger)
Combat Expertise

Abilities
Fast movement, Darkvision 60feet, Illiteracy, Rage 1/day, Uncanny dodge, tracking, rapid shot bonus feat, favored enemy(magical beast), Wild empathy +0

Weapons		Damage	    Critical  Bonuses  To Hit    Notes   

2handed sword +1      2d6+7       18-20X2            +9   2360
Comp long bow+4str   1d8+4          20x3              +6 or +4/+4  500gp

Equipment:
Mithral shirt +1 2110gp
backpack 2
20 arrows 1
portable ram 10
flint and steel 1
crowbar 2
3pint of oil 3sp
Climber's kit 80
Traveller's outfit

343 gp 7 silver
```


----------



## Ferrix (Oct 27, 2004)

Actually with a barbarian it might be best to go with the rogue or a wizard.


----------



## Ankh-Morpork Guard (Oct 27, 2004)

Krog looks good. Just finish up that equipment 

Well, that makes three building characters...


----------



## DarkMaster (Oct 27, 2004)

Just fixed a minor detail, Krog is an 1/2 orc and the equipment is ready


----------



## Ankh-Morpork Guard (Oct 27, 2004)

Alrighty, both Krog and Tanya are approved. However, could you use this character sheet(I'll try attaching it)

Note that some parts can be deleted(spellcasting being the main one) if not needed for the character. Sorry for not including this in the first post.

I'm going to wait for all the PCs to be done(just need two more now) before rolling HP for everyone.


----------



## Ankh-Morpork Guard (Oct 27, 2004)

Also, once you're done and approved, post the stats in the RG thread...

http://www.enworld.org/forums/showthread.php?p=1824297#post1824297


----------



## jpwic (Oct 28, 2004)

> Ring Of Sustenance              (2500 GP)
> Bracers of Armor +1             (1000 GP)
> Leather Armor (+3 AC)             (15 GP)
> Wand of Summon Monster 1         (750 GP)
> ...




I noticed I bought Hide armor, but forgot to change the name in my EQ list so I will change it on the RG sheet Also how much do the magic items weigh??


----------



## Ankh-Morpork Guard (Oct 28, 2004)

Magic Item weight descriptions are in the DMG with the item descriptions...for scrolls/wands/etc its at the first description of the item.


----------



## jpwic (Oct 28, 2004)

With wands being one ounce each, it leaves me about 3 ounce below medium load

John


----------



## Ankh-Morpork Guard (Oct 28, 2004)

jpwic said:
			
		

> With wands being one ounce each, it leaves me about 3 ounce below medium load
> 
> John



 No loot for you, eh?


----------



## jpwic (Oct 28, 2004)

Ankh-Morpork Guard said:
			
		

> No loot for you, eh?




Thats the joys of expendable resources, yay for torches Rings of sustenance makes it so you don't have to eat/drink right?? You just need two hours of sleep a night?


----------



## Ferrix (Oct 28, 2004)

Hey AMG, would an Artificer (from Eberron) be out of the question?


----------



## Manzanita (Oct 28, 2004)

Hey Dark Master.  Krug is reminiscent of good old Solomon Kreel.  Does that mean you think Solomon is a good PC?  Or is that just a coincidence?


----------



## Ferrix (Oct 28, 2004)

If artificer is out, then I'll be going for a Gnome Illusionist with the UA Specialist Wizard options.

Can I use the 1st Racial Substition Level from Races of Stone for my Gnome Illusionist?

It changes the following spells to these levels:
0th level - silent image, ventriloquism
1st level - Leomund's trap, minor image
2nd level - illusory script, major image
3rd level - illusory wall
4th level - persistent image
5th level - programmed illusion

Also I use my Wizard level for my Innate spell-like abilities.

In exchange for those changes, I select an additional school (either conjuration, evocation or transmutation) which isn't one I don't have access to as an illusionist, that school I cast at -1 caster level.


----------



## DarkMaster (Oct 28, 2004)

Manzanita, Ranger/Barbarian is a great combo, makes a powerful, fast, versatile and sthealthy fighter. If you add half-orc with darkvision on top of that you almost got the perfect scout. 

When you played Solomon in the forest, I realised that trading darkvision for a few skill points and a feat would have been a great option for the ranger/barbarian in my RL campaing. 

Manzanita, will you be playing in this one?


----------



## jpwic (Oct 28, 2004)

Cool, theres two montrealers in this game Sorry I just had to point that out.


----------



## DarkMaster (Oct 28, 2004)

Funny, when you think about it. You could be my neighboor and we will probably never know.


----------



## jpwic (Oct 28, 2004)

DarkMaster said:
			
		

> Funny, when you think about it. You could be my neighboor and we will probably never know.




Yup thats the joys of the internet For all I know, you could be someone I know


----------



## Ankh-Morpork Guard (Oct 28, 2004)

Ferrix said:
			
		

> If artificer is out, then I'll be going for a Gnome Illusionist with the UA Specialist Wizard options.
> 
> Can I use the 1st Racial Substition Level from Races of Stone for my Gnome Illusionist?
> 
> ...



 I'll say no to Artifcer for this one. However, the Gnome Illusionist sounds good. The sub levels are alright. 

...as for your two in Montreal. Just go to everyone you talk to and use the screen name here when you talk to them!


----------



## Ferrix (Oct 28, 2004)

Heheh... that'd actually be three of us ;-)

Gnome is a go... tappity-tap


----------



## DarkMaster (Oct 28, 2004)

All we need now is a rogue that could go scout with my barbarian and prepare devastating surprise attack and then we would finish them off flanking them. 

Ok that's just me dreaming. But seriously since we are going to spend a lot of time in a dungeon I would feel better with someone that can disable those nasty traps and open locked door without having my portable ram alerting the whole dungeon of our presence. 

I guess another Warrior would also be useful


----------



## Wystan (Oct 28, 2004)

If you still have room for one more I would like to play and will have the character (A rogue) tomorrow for your approval.

Thank you

Please let me know at wcurtiskpmg (at) hotmail (dot) com


----------



## Ferrix (Oct 28, 2004)

I've a question, if I use an illusion to create a warrior or someone who "flanked" an opponent with another actual character, would the actual character get the flanking benefits if the opponent being flanked believed the illusion?


----------



## DarkMaster (Oct 28, 2004)

I think that should be adressed in the rule section.

I would allow it for a round or more for a very stupid opponent.


----------



## Ankh-Morpork Guard (Oct 28, 2004)

Ferrix said:
			
		

> I've a question, if I use an illusion to create a warrior or someone who "flanked" an opponent with another actual character, would the actual character get the flanking benefits if the opponent being flanked believed the illusion?



 That's one of those things that's been discussed over and over in Rules. I say no, and most seem to agree because flanking requires another ALLY. An Illusion isn't an ally.

And Wystan, you've got the spot once I see a character!


----------



## Ferrix (Oct 28, 2004)

Mind if I try a counter-argument?

Hopefully, you don't.

-
If my opponent believes the illusion is an ally of the other flanker, would it not then serve exactly the same purpose that an ally would?  If the opponent has failed his save against the illusion, wouldn't he then react exactly in the same manner to the "illusionary" ally, as he would to a real ally?

Just because the ally isn't real in a very specific sense doesn't seem to mitigate the effects that a double that is believed to be real would have upon the situation.  It doesn't even matter if the opponent was really smart or not, if he fails his will save, he believes the illusion is real and thus should react accordingly should he not?

Do you have any links to any other discussions on this?


----------



## Ankh-Morpork Guard (Oct 28, 2004)

You have to be able to threaten to provide the flanking bonus...and while the Illusion would obviously worry the opponent, the image can't threaten him at all, so can't provide the ally with a +2.

I'm currently far too lazy(ironic, eh?) to hunt down the threads on this right now. But if you come across anything convincing enuogh, I'll think about it.


----------



## jpwic (Oct 29, 2004)

> Heheh, so that makes what so far, A druid, a fighter and maybe a rogue.. Hmm, we seem to be lacking in the arcane magic support, although I will be exceptionally sumonny..




Apparently I can't read, I totally forgot about Ferrix, I'm really sorry about that


----------



## DarkMaster (Oct 29, 2004)

Your the DM Ankh, I will play by your rule and I won't add more than this post on the subject but I am on Ferrix side. I beleive that the flanking bonus is caused by the distraction more than by the physical presence. The proof an invisible ally threathening your opponent with melee weapon doesn't provide a flanking bonus so logically (twisted logic) an illusionary visible opponent should provide a bonus. I think it's all a question of being aware of the opponent and having to split your attention between two opposite foes. 

Ferrix, after a rounds or two a smart opponent would notice that the illusionary opponent never attack or when he does his blow have no effect and would therefore ignore the illusionary opponent thus fully concentrating on the real opponent and depriving him of the flanking bonus. 

I also beleive that Illusions are usually a bit underpowered and never mind to boost them a little bit. 

This is just the way I handle this situation in my games and hopefully we don't transform this thread in another of those never ending battle. 

Hope we can get the rogue soon and begin


----------



## Ankh-Morpork Guard (Oct 29, 2004)

How about this? 

I shall think about it


----------



## Manzanita (Oct 29, 2004)

As much as I'd like to play this one, I'm not going to.  I've allowed myself to slip into 11 games as a player, and now three as a DM (although one of these should be ending very soon.)  This is simply too many.  I do hope I get another shot at this module, perhaps in a persistant world.

While I don't consider myself a min maxer or power gamer, I do like an efficient character, who's class and racial abilities merge neatly.  A half orc Ranger can be such a PC, especially w/a Barbarian level or two.  Good luck w/yours.


----------



## Thomas Hobbes (Oct 29, 2004)

Swoop!

I'd love to play in this game, and I've got a character I've been jonesin' to take for a spin- a paladin, but not a typical one.  A pugulist paladin!  Based on sort of the "western" style of hero, who deals out simple justice with his fists.  Improved Unarmed Strike, Vow of Poverty and Extra Smiting would be the main things that define him in my mind, mechanics-wise (and I seem to recall all of those are on your list of allowed materials).  In terms of background, I see him as having grown up in a big city and doing his best to defend the defenseless from thugs, crimelords and corrupt officials (a paticularly irate Thieves Guild may be his reason for being in Hommlet).  Maybe his first level will be in fighter, even.

Anyway, if I can get in, I have stats for him lying around that I can get up pretty soon....


----------



## yangnome (Oct 29, 2004)

I'd love to play in this game as well.  I don't know if you still have room or want me in the game though.  The reason you might not want me is that I played through the moathouse with a tabletop group before our DM flaked on the game.  I was having a great time with it and have always wanted to play through the whole thing.  While some surprises would be hard to forget, I would be able to play through things in character.  once past the moathouse, it wouldn't be an issue.

if you don't mind me playing, I'd love to get in on this.  Let me know what party role needs to be filled, and I'd prefer you roll the 4d6, drop teh lowest for me.


----------



## Ankh-Morpork Guard (Oct 29, 2004)

Really, I'm leaving it open to this: The next PC I see stats for is in. Simple as that. Not completely fair to all, but I'm ready to get this started. 

Now, I'm actually going to go for tonight...so when I check in the morning(err, later today), if there's a post with stats that character's in.(Acceptable stats are, of course, preferrable )


----------



## Thomas Hobbes (Oct 29, 2004)

```
Name: Jerrick Brewer Player Name: Thomas Hobbes
Race: Human  Class: Fighter/Paladin
Alignment: Lawful Good     Level: 1/3

Age: 33 years  Height: 5'11   Weight: 180 lbs  Sex: Male Hair: Brown
Eyes: Blue Skin: Tanned



STR 16 +3    		BAB: 3
DEX 14 +2   		HP:  ? (4d10+12)
CON 14 +2   		AC: 17 (+5 sacred, +2 dex)
INT 10 +0   		Will: 5 (1 base, +2 wis, +2 Cha)
WIS 14 +2    		Refl: 5 (1 base, +2 dex, +2 Cha)
CHA 14 +2    		Fort: 9 (5 base, +2 con, +2 Cha)
 
Initiative +2    Speed  30


Skill                 Ranks       Stat   Bonus    Total
         
Intimidate             4            +2            +6
Gather Information     2(4cc)       +2            +4
Knowledge: Religion    5(2cc)       +0            +5
Diplomacy              3            +2      +2    +7

Languages

Common 
             
Feats:

Sacred Vow, Vow of Poverty, Improved Unarmed Strike*, Blessed of the Heavens 
(Raziel)**, Improved Toughness, Extra Smiting**
*Fighter bonus feat
**Vow of Poverty bonus feat.

Abilities:

- Smite Evil 3/day (+2 attack, +3 damage)
- Aura of Courage
- Detect Evil
- Lay on Hands (6 points/day)
- Aura of Good
- Divine Health
- Divine Grace
From Vow of Poverty:
- +5 Sacred bonus to AC


Weapons		Damage	    Critical  Bonuses  Notes

Unarmed Strike    1d4+3        20X2
```

In progress.  Main thing is I don't have BoED with me, so Vow of Poverty stuff is temporarily out of reach.  The rest is all set.


----------



## yangnome (Oct 29, 2004)

If possible, could you please put me on the alternate list for this game?  Thanks.


----------



## Tonguez (Oct 29, 2004)

```
[B]Name:[/B]Khovred
[B]Class:[/B] Cleric
[B]Race:[/B] Dwarf
[B]Size:[/B] XXXX
[B]Gender:[/B] M
[B]Alignment:[/B] NG
[B]Deity:[/B] War/Earth

[B]Str:[/B] 14 +2      [B]Level:[/B] 4        [B]XP:[/B] XXXX
[B]Dex:[/B] 12 +1      [B]BAB:[/B] +3         [B]HP:[/B] XXX (XdX+XX)
[B]Con:[/B] 14 +2      [B]Grapple:[/B] +5     [B]Current HP:[/B] XX/XXXX
[B]Int:[/B] 13 +1      [B]Speed:[/B] 20'      [B]Spell Res:[/B] 0
[B]Wis:[/B] 18 +4      [B]Init:[/B] +5        [B]Spell Failure:[/B] XX%
[B]Cha:[/B] 10 +0      [B]ACP:[/B] -X         

                   [B]Base  Armor Shld   Dex  Size   Nat  Misc  Total[/B]
[B]Armor:[/B]          10    +4    +0    +1    +0    +0    +0   15
[B]Touch:[/B] 11              [B]Flatfooted:[/B] 14

                         [B]Base   Mod  Misc  Total[/B]
[B]Fort:[/B]                 4    +2          +6
[B]Ref:[/B]                  1    +1          +2
[B]Will:[/B]                 4    +4          +8

[B]Weapon                 Attack   Damage     Critical[/B]
Urgosh +1                    +6     1d8+3     20-X3


[B]Languages:[/B] Dwarf, Common, Goblin

[B]Abilities:[/B] Turn Undead

[B]Feats:[/B] Improved Initiative, Weapon Finesse

[B]Skill Points:[/B] 20       [B]Max Ranks:[/B] 7
[B]Skills                   Ranks  Mod  Misc  Total[/B]
  Diplomacy¤ 			0 + 4 + 0 	4
  Heal¤ wis  			4 + 7 + 0 	11
  Knowledge 			1 + 4 + 0 	5
  Knowledge (the planes)	0 + 1 + 0 	1



[B]Equipment:               Cost  Weight[/B]
Backpack (empty)   2
Crossbow, light   4 
Flint and steel   0 
Grappling hook   4 
Hammer   2 
Healer's kit   1 
Holy symbol, wooden   0 
Lantern, bullseye   3 
Mug/tankard, clay   1 
2 x Oil (1-pint flask)   2 
Pouch, belt   3 
Rope, silk (50 ft.)   5 
Scale mail armor (masterwork)   30 
Sling   0 
Strike, unarmed   0 


[B]Total Weight:[/B] XXlb      [B]Money:[/B] XXgp XXsp XXcp

                           [B]Lgt   Med   Hvy  Lift  Push[/B]
[B]Max Weight:[/B]               XXX   XXX   XXX   XXX   XXX

[b](Cleric) Spell DC:[/b] 10 + 4 + Spell Level
[b](Cleric) Spells Per Day:[/b] 5+1/3+1/2+1/
[b](Cleric) Spells Prepared:[/b]
[i]0-level(DC XX):[/i]
[i]1-level(DC XX):[/i]
[i]2-level(DC XX):[/i]
[i]3-level(DC XX):[/i]
[i]4-level(DC XX):[/i]
[i]5-level(DC XX):[/i]
[i]6-level(DC XX):[/i]
[i]7-level(DC XX):[/i]
[i]8-level(DC XX):[/i]
[i]9-level(DC XX):[/i]

[b](Class Name) Spells Known:[/b]
[i]0-level(DC XX):[/i]
[i]1-level(DC XX):[/i]
[i]2-level(DC XX):[/i]
[i]3-level(DC XX):[/i]
[i]4-level(DC XX):[/i]
[i]5-level(DC XX):[/i]
[i]6-level(DC XX):[/i]
[i]7-level(DC XX):[/i]
[i]8-level(DC XX):[/i]
[i]9-level(DC XX):[/i]

[B]Age:[/B] XX
[B]Height:[/B] X'XX"
[B]Weight:[/B] XXXlb
[B]Eyes:[/B] XXXX
[B]Hair:[/B] XXXX
[B]Skin:[/B] XXXX

[B]Appearance:[/B] Khovred is tall and lanky by dwarf standards with a thick bushy grey beard a ready smile and wide eyes that want to investigate the world.

[B]Background:[/B] Khovred carries a militant tradition of his sect as a badge of honour and with a vague Calling set out upon the road of adventure as much a mecenary for hire as an evangelising agent of his diety. During one such job he helped train and lead a human militia making a counter raid on an Orcish village. Bouyed by that success he continued on eventually coming across a lone half-orc who he found to be more wily than he appeared at first glance. Khovred likes Korg and beleives that he would make a great convert to his sect. 
The chance to go to Homlett a village famed for its troubles is perhaps another step towards further glorifying his diety and growing the faith.
```

More to add later


----------



## Zweischneid (Oct 29, 2004)

[edit] never mind..


----------



## DarkMaster (Oct 29, 2004)

Too bad Manzanita, would have been fun to play with you as a player.


----------



## Wystan (Oct 29, 2004)

I have posted the character, please look and tell me what you think. Thank you.


----------



## Wystan (Oct 29, 2004)

```
[B]Name:[/B] Wystan deValera
[B]Class:[/B] Rogue
[B]Race:[/B] Human
[B]Size:[/B] Medium
[B]Gender:[/B] Male
[B]Alignment:[/B] CG
[B]Deity:[/B] The Mother/Nature

[B]Str:[/B] 10 +0      [B]Level:[/B] 4        [B]XP:[/B] XXXX
[B]Dex:[/B] 17 +3      [B]BAB:[/B] +3         [B]HP:[/B] XXX (XdX+XX)
[B]Con:[/B] 12 +1      [B]Grapple:[/B] +3     [B]Current HP:[/B] XX/XXXX
[B]Int:[/B] 13 +1      [B]Speed:[/B] 30'      [B]Spell Res:[/B] NA
[B]Wis:[/B] 11 +0      [B]Init:[/B] +3        [B]Spell Failure:[/B] NA%
[B]Cha:[/B] 13 +1      [B]ACP:[/B] -0         

                   [B]Base  Armor Shld   Dex  Size   Nat  Misc  Total[/B]
[B]Armor:[/B]            10    +2    +0    +3    +0     +1    +0    16
[B]Touch:[/B] 13              [B]Flatfooted:[/B] 16

                         [B]Base   Mod  Misc  Total[/B]
[B]Fort:[/B]                  1    +1          +2
[B]Ref:[/B]                   4    +3          +7
[B]Will:[/B]                  1    +0          +1

[B]Weapon                  Attack   Damage     Critical[/B]
Masterwork Rapier         +7        1d6     	18-20x2
Masterwork Dagger         +7(M/R)   1d4	    	19-20x2


[B]Languages:[/B] Common

[B]Abilities:[/B] 
Improved Evasion
Sneak Attack (2d6)
Trap Sense
Trapfinding
Uncanny Dodge

[B]Feats:[/B] 
Dodge
Mobility
Weapon Finesse


[B]Skill Points:[/B] 70       [B]Max Ranks:[/B] 7/3.5
[B]Skills                   Ranks  Mod  Misc  Total[/B]
Appraise                      4    +1          +5
Balance                       2    +3          +5
Bluff                         2    +1          +3
Climb                         1    +0          +1
Concentration                 0    +1          +1
Decipher Script               2    +1          +3
Diplomacy                     0    +1          +1
Disable Device                7    +1          +8
Disguise                      0    +1          +1
Escape Artist                 0    +3          +3
Forgery                       0    +1          +1
Gather Information            4    +1          +5
Heal                          0    +0          +0
Hide                          4    +3          +7
Intimidate                    1    +1          +2
Jump                          2    +0          +2
Listen                        2    +0          +2
Move Silently                 4    +3          +7
Open Lock                     7    +3          +10
Perform, Dance                2    +1          +3
Ride                          0    +3          +3
Search                        4    +1          +5
Sense Motive                  0    +0          +0
Sleight of Hand               4    +3          +7
Spot                          4    +0          +4
Survival                      0    +0          +0
Swim                          2    +0          +2
Tumble                        4    +3          +7
Use Magic Device              6    +1          +7
Use Rope                      2    +3    +2    +7


[B]Equipment:               Cost  Weight[/B]
Masterwork leather         160gp   15.0lb
Masterwork Rapier          320gp   2.0lb
Masterwork Dagger          302gp   1.0lb
Thieves Tools               30gp   1.0lb
Travellers Outfit            1gp   N/Alb
Ring of Sustenance        2500gp   N/Alb
Amulet of Nat. Armor +1   2000gp   N/Alb

[B]Total Weight:[/B] 19lb      [B]Money:[/B] 87gp 00sp 00cp

                           [B]Lgt   Med   Hvy  Lift  Push[/B]
[B]Max Weight:[/B]                 34    67    100  200   500


[B]Age:[/B] 24
[B]Height:[/B] 5'10"
[B]Weight:[/B] 164lb
[B]Eyes:[/B] Brown
[B]Hair:[/B] Red
[B]Skin:[/B] Ruddy Caucasian

[B]Appearance:[/B] Moderately tall male, not too heavy and not 
too bad looking, he has an air about him that seems to say that 
he knows what he is doing. He always seems to wear a smile and 
seems to be constantly on the move.

[B]Background:[/B] Raised as the youngest of 5, Wystan sought to 
distance himself from his twin Mistan in the way that he lived. At 
the age of 15 he decided to leave home to follow the rumors that 
his father was not the man that he knows but a 1/2 Fae gypsy. 
He travels from town to town seeking information and was pointed 
towards Hommelette at a recent village.
```

Correcting Armor Values.
Please let me know if I am accepted.
Thank you.


----------



## Wystan (Oct 29, 2004)

Wow, took 7 tries to submit that to the 'Forum of Tempermental Evil'....


----------



## Ankh-Morpork Guard (Oct 29, 2004)

Thomas Hobbes said:
			
		

> ```
> Name: Jerrick Brewer Player Name: Thomas Hobbes
> Race: Human  Class: Fighter/Paladin
> Alignment: Lawful Good     Level: 1/3
> ...



 I can give you the VoP info you need to fill that out.

Since I said the first stats I see, is in...Thomas Hobbes here has in. I'll put down Tonguez, yangnome, and Wystan as alternates.

So right now...here's what we need to get moving:

-Ferrix's character's stats. 
-Last details for Hobbes' character. Could you use the character sheet I attached earlier in the thread, please? Thanks! As for VoP...what do you need to know from it?


----------



## Thomas Hobbes (Oct 29, 2004)

Will do about the character sheet.

And I do have access to VoP, just didn't have it on hand at the time.  At 4th level I get Endure Elements, +5 sacred bonus to AC, +1 Exalted Strike, and 3 bonus feats (which is one more than I thought I got- looks like you get one at 1st if you take the feats then.)


----------



## Ankh-Morpork Guard (Oct 29, 2004)

Thomas Hobbes said:
			
		

> Will do about the character sheet.
> 
> And I do have access to VoP, just didn't have it on hand at the time.  At 4th level I get Endure Elements, +5 sacred bonus to AC, +1 Exalted Strike, and 3 bonus feats (which is one more than I thought I got- looks like you get one at 1st if you take the feats then.)



 Alrighty. Once you've got that go ahead and post the character in the RG thread. Nearly ready to go!


----------



## jpwic (Oct 30, 2004)

Hehehe, I've never played this druid build before, it's going to be interesting for me


----------



## Thomas Hobbes (Oct 30, 2004)

Won't be able to do the character sheet update until later this evening, I'm afraid.

In the meanwhile- AMG, the eventual goal for this character is Fist of Raziel.  Is this an acceptable PrC?  How do you wish to handle the orginizational aspect?  The background I've thought of obviously involves Jerrick learning about Raziel, but it does include contact with a Paladin (and perhaps Fist) who serves him.  A Vow of Obiedience is the feat I'm most seriously considering for the 1st-level bonus exalted feat.


----------



## Ankh-Morpork Guard (Oct 30, 2004)

Well, I've got no problem with you having a contact of sorts who is already a Fist of Raziel. Hommlet itself doesn't have anything along those aspects(obviously), but I believe I can work out some things. The easiest way is having Jerrick already knowing a good amount about this, and possibly meeting up with the Paladin for 'training' of sorts before taking the PrC during the course of the adventure.


----------



## Thomas Hobbes (Oct 30, 2004)

OK- not everything lines up (yet), and I still need to add weight limit and more detailed appearance and background, but Jerrick's guts are up.  So to speak.

As for how he joined the group, Jerrick seems a likely person for this sort of thing to form around.  It seems that all/most of our band is CG, which means someone who's philsophically oriented the right way but a bit more orderly minded might form the nucleus of a new adventuring group.


----------



## Ankh-Morpork Guard (Oct 30, 2004)

Alrighty...just waiting on Ferrix's character and we can get moving!(will have HP for everyone then, too)


----------



## Ferrix (Oct 30, 2004)

AMG, I have a question, looking at how ridiculously expensive it is to scribe spells into my spellbook can we change the cost to 50gp per page instead of 100gp per page.  I have to initially pay to get the spell somehow anyway (scroll or another wizard which ranges from 12.5gp for a 0 level spell to 150gp for a 2nd level spell).  Otherwise I'm paying 350gp for a 2nd level spell, just to get it into my spellbook.  Which is as much as buying a masterwork greatsword.  Help my poor illusionist not be starving broke.


----------



## Ankh-Morpork Guard (Oct 30, 2004)

Ferrix said:
			
		

> AMG, I have a question, looking at how ridiculously expensive it is to scribe spells into my spellbook can we change the cost to 50gp per page instead of 100gp per page.  I have to initially pay to get the spell somehow anyway (scroll or another wizard which ranges from 12.5gp for a 0 level spell to 150gp for a 2nd level spell).  Otherwise I'm paying 350gp for a 2nd level spell, just to get it into my spellbook.  Which is as much as buying a masterwork greatsword.  Help my poor illusionist not be starving broke.



 ...well, I'll allow it.

Just one of the many reasons I like Sorcerers better!


----------



## Ferrix (Oct 30, 2004)

heheh... true, i do often think sorcerers are a lot simpler to deal with... but I figured I'd give a gnome illusionist a spin finally after having thought about it for so long.


----------



## Ferrix (Oct 30, 2004)

How much experience do we have in relation to level 4?  Just attained, halfway?  Just so I can write that down.


----------



## Ankh-Morpork Guard (Oct 30, 2004)

Just got to 4th level


----------



## Ferrix (Oct 30, 2004)

*Hedwan, Gnome Illusionist*


```
[B]Name:[/B] Hedwan
[B]Class:[/B] Illusionist
[B]Race:[/B] Gnome
[B]Size:[/B] Small
[B]Gender:[/B] Unknown
[B]Alignment:[/B] Neutral
[B]Deity:[/B] 

[B]Str:[/B] 10 +0      [B]Level:[/B] 4        [B]XP:[/B] 6000
[B]Dex:[/B] 14 +2      [B]BAB:[/B] +2         [B]HP:[/B] 21 (4d4+8)
[B]Con:[/B] 14 +2      [B]Grapple:[/B] -2     [B]Current HP:[/B] 21/21
[B]Int:[/B] 19 +4      [B]Speed:[/B] 20'      [B]Spell Res:[/B] -
[B]Wis:[/B] 8  -1      [B]Init:[/B] +2        [B]Spell Failure:[/B] -%
[B]Cha:[/B] 10 +0      [B]ACP:[/B] -0         

                   [B]Base  Armor Shld   Dex  Size   Nat  Misc  Total[/B]
[B]Armor:[/B]              10    +0    +0    +2    +1    +0    +0    13
[B]Touch:[/B] 13              [B]Flatfooted:[/B] 11

                         [B]Base   Mod  Misc  Total[/B]
[B]Fort:[/B]                      1    +2          +3
[B]Ref:[/B]                       1    +2          +3
[B]Will:[/B]                      4    -1          +3

[B]Weapon                  Attack   Damage     Critical[/B]
Light Crossbow            +5     1d6        19-20x2
Club                      +3     1d4           20x2
Dagger                    +3     1d3        19-20x2

[B]Languages:[/B] Common, Gnome, Draconic, Abyssal, Infernal, Auran

[B]Abilities:[/B] Small, Low-light vision, +2 racial bonus vs. Illusions, +1 to DC
of Illusion spells, +1 to attack kobolds and goblinoids, +4 dodge bonus against
Giants, +2 racial bonus on Listen & Craft (alchemy), Spell-like abilities (1/day:
[i]speak with animals (burrowing only), dancing lights, ghost sound,
prestidigitation[/i]; Gnome Illusion Spells, Chains of Disbelief, Shadow Shaper,
Illusion Mastery, Banned schools: abjuration, necromancy

[B]Feats:[/B] Spell Focus: Illusion, Extend Spell

[B]Skill Points:[/B] 42       [B]Max Ranks:[/B] 7/3.5
[B]Skills                   Ranks  Mod  Misc  Total[/B]
Hide                       7    +2   +4     +13
Spellcraft                 7    +4          +11
Concentration              7    +2          +9
Knowledge (arcana)         3    +4          +7
Bluff                      3    +0          +3
Disguise                   3    +0          +3
Move Silently              3    +2          +5

[B]Equipment:                     Cost  Weight[/B]
Light Crossbow                 35gp    2lb
Quiver & 20 bolts               2gp    1lb
Club                            0gp  1.5lb
Dagger                          2gp   .5lb
Adventurer's Outfit             0gp    2lb
Backpack                        2gp   .5lb
Bedroll                         1sp 1.25lb
Trail Rations- 4 days           2gp    1lb
Waterskin                       1gp    1lb
Belt Pouch                      1gp    -lb
Caltrops (2 bags)               2gp    2lb
Scroll Case                     1gp   .5lb
Ink, 1 vial                     8gp    -lb
Inkpens, 2                      2sp    -lb
Wizard's Spellbook             15gp  1.5lb
Spell Component Pouch, 2       10gp    2lb
Wand, Magic Missile 25chg     375gp    -lb
Wand, Silent Image, 25chg   187.5gp    -lb
Potions, Cure Light (2)       100gp    -lb
Hat of Disguise              1800gp    -lb

Scrolls/Spellbook Access + Writing Into Spellbook = 2850gp
Sleep                          75gp    -lb
Grease                         75gp    -lb
Disguise Self                  75gp    -lb
Enlarge Person                 75gp    -lb
Reduce Person                  75gp    -lb
Lantern Light                  75gp    -lb
Summon Monster II             200gp    -lb
Hypnotic Pattern              200gp    -lb
Blur                          200gp    -lb
Web                           200gp    -lb
Flaming Sphere                200gp    -lb
Spider Climb                  200gp    -lb
Darkvision                    200gp    -lb
Knock                         200gp    -lb
Alter Self                    200gp    -lb
Scorching Ray                 200gp    -lb
See Invisibility              200gp    -lb
Tasha's Hideous Laughter      200gp    -lb

[B]Total Weight:[/B] 16.75lb      [B]Money:[/B] 6gp 2sp 0cp

                           [B]Lgt   Med   Hvy  Lift  Push[/B]
[B]Max Weight:[/B]              24.75  49.5  74.25 148.5  371.25

[b](Illusionist) Spell DC:[/b] 10 + 4 + Spell Level
[b](Illusionist) Spells Per Day:[/b] 5/5/3/X/X/X/X/X/X/X
[b](Illusionist) Spells Prepared:[/b]
[i]0-level(DC 14):[/i] Silent Image*, Silent Image*, Ventriloquism*, Read
Magic, open slot
[i]1-level(DC 15):[/i] Minor Image*, Minor Image*, Mage Armor, Charm
Person, open slot
[i]2-level(DC 16):[/i] Major Image*, Invisibility*, open slot

[b](Gnome) Spell-like Abilities:[/b]
[i]1/day (DC 14):[/i] Speak with Animals, Dancing Lights, Ghost Sound*,
Prestidigitation

[b](Illusionist) Spells Known:[/b]
[i]0-level(DC 14):[/i] All, Silent Image*, Ventriloquism*
[i]1-level(DC 15):[/i] Magic Missile, Mage Armor, Burning Hands, Identify,
Seething Eye Bane, Minor Image*, Leomund's Trap*, Bestow Wound, Charm
Person, Sleep, Grease, Disguise Self*, Enlarge Person, Reduce Person,
Lantern Light
[i]2-level(DC 16):[/i] Major Image*, Invisibility*, Mirror Image*, Melf's Acid
Arrow, Entice Gift, Summon Monster II, Hypnotic Pattern*, Blur*, Web,
Flaming Sphere, Spider Climb, Darkvision, Knock, Alter Self, Scorching Ray,
See Invisibility, Tasha's Hideous Laughter

*Illusion spell (spell mastery, +2 DC)

[B]Age:[/B] 77
[B]Height:[/B] 3'6"
[B]Weight:[/B] 46lb
[B]Eyes:[/B] Violet
[B]Hair:[/B] Black
[B]Skin:[/B] Tanned
```

*Appearance:* Hedwan's appearance is constantly changing, although it seems always the case that the gnome's face is obscured or quite androgynous.  Even the gnome's voice is assertive yet untainted by a specific colloquial gender pattern.  Those who know Hedwan agree that whatever the case, the little gnome prefers this anonymity.  Those have traveled with Hedwan recognize the arcane talents wielded, but Hedwan disdains of and silences talk of the gnome being a wizard of sorts.

*Background:* Much of Hedwan's past is unknown, specifically those who travel with the gnome now.  Hedwan maintains this, either to reveal the past, or remove it from thought.  The gnome joined the adventuring party without warning, they woke up on the road and Hedwan was there, stirring a fire.


----------



## Thomas Hobbes (Oct 30, 2004)

That is one _sketchy gnome._


----------



## Ferrix (Oct 30, 2004)

Thomas Hobbes said:
			
		

> That is one _sketchy gnome._




Heheheh...


----------



## Thomas Hobbes (Oct 30, 2004)

Just so you know,  Jerrick will take poorly to it if he sees you 'sploding anyone's eyeballs with _foule magicks._

Of course, my semantically inclined mind makes me wonder if that statement applies if you 'splode _his_ eyeballs.


----------



## Ferrix (Oct 30, 2004)

Thomas Hobbes said:
			
		

> Just so you know,  Jerrick will take poorly to it if he sees you 'sploding anyone's eyeballs with _foule magicks._
> 
> Of course, my semantically inclined mind makes me wonder if that statement applies if you 'splode _his_ eyeballs.




Don't worry about it, you'll never see it ;-)


----------



## jpwic (Oct 30, 2004)

Yeah and if my wolf suddenly turns hot pink I will know why


----------



## Ferrix (Oct 30, 2004)

jpwic said:
			
		

> Yeah and if my wolf suddenly turns hot pink I will know why




Must be missing the reference.


----------



## jpwic (Oct 30, 2004)

Gnomes = pranksters + illusions = Hot Pink wolf


----------



## Ferrix (Oct 30, 2004)

Ah... I wouldn't really call this gnome illusionist so much a prankster.

Also, for Jerrik to know what happened when the baddies eyes burst out nastily, he'll need to make a spellcraft check I imagine.


----------



## Thomas Hobbes (Oct 30, 2004)

Isn't it a touch spell?  I would think the causal link between the gnome touching the bad guy after a dark incantation, the bad guy's eyes exploding, and the gnome weakening suddenly would be strong enough to draw conclusions.


----------



## Ankh-Morpork Guard (Oct 30, 2004)

Alrighty...looked him over and that's good(including the variant Illusionist abilities, just make sure to remember what the costs are). You can go ahead and post him in the RG with the others.

With that, all 4 PCs are done...and that means two things:
1. HP shall be rolled.
2. Game can start.

As for 2, that should happen either later tonight or tommorrow depending.
But I shall roll HP for you right now. Begin praying. 

...end praying.
-Krog: 37hp (You can delete the spell section you aren't using yet if you want)
-Tanya: 28hp (Also, please post the stats for your animal companion with the character)
-Jerrick: 36hp (Could you try cleaning up the character sheet some? Took me a while to find your Str mod and such...)
-Hedwan: 21hp (Going to ask you to mark which spells are from non-Core books so its easy reference)


----------



## jpwic (Oct 30, 2004)

Ok, Ill just pull the wolf block from the SRD And write down the companion abilities for up to level 4. I'll fix them both when I get home from supprer, gotta leave soon.


----------



## Ferrix (Oct 30, 2004)

Thomas Hobbes said:
			
		

> Isn't it a touch spell?  I would think the causal link between the gnome touching the bad guy after a dark incantation, the bad guy's eyes exploding, and the gnome weakening suddenly would be strong enough to draw conclusions.




Well maybe, but that'd just be you jumping to conclusions.  

21 HP's, that's 4 + 8 = 12, +3d4 = 9 (averaging a 3 on each roll) not bad.
Will mark spells and their relevant books.


----------



## Ankh-Morpork Guard (Oct 30, 2004)

Ferrix said:
			
		

> Well maybe, but that'd just be you jumping to conclusions.
> 
> 21 HP's, that's 4 + 8 = 12, +3d4 = 9 (averaging a 3 on each roll) not bad.
> Will mark spells and their relevant books.



 I was almost worried with the first roll...but the next two were surprising. A 1 then two 4s.


----------



## Ferrix (Oct 30, 2004)

Ankh-Morpork Guard said:
			
		

> I was almost worried with the first roll...but the next two were surprising. A 1 then two 4s.




Heheh... that's alright, I was in a game once with a live group where the fighter rolled like three levels worth of 1's.  The rogue had more hit points.


----------



## Ferrix (Oct 30, 2004)

Hedwan up in RG, linked in my Sig Thread... added the books to the relevant spells.


----------



## Thomas Hobbes (Oct 31, 2004)

Character sheet revised, I think I got everything squared away.


----------



## jpwic (Oct 31, 2004)

Fixed sheet, took wolf stats from d20srd.com.


----------



## Ferrix (Nov 1, 2004)

Just a waiting on the IC thread. :-D


----------



## Ankh-Morpork Guard (Nov 1, 2004)

Ferrix said:
			
		

> Just a waiting on the IC thread. :-D



 Wait no longer! Here it is! We'll get moving a bit slowly at first, its up to you guys to pick up the action. 

http://www.enworld.org/forums/showthread.php?p=1832269#post1832269


----------



## jpwic (Nov 1, 2004)

Sorry the wolf's name isnt Ferrix I accidentaly typed your nick as the name on my sheet I'll just wait for the ok to edit the name from Ankh


----------



## Ankh-Morpork Guard (Nov 1, 2004)

jpwic said:
			
		

> Sorry the wolf's name isnt Ferrix I accidentaly typed your nick as the name on my sheet I'll just wait for the ok to edit the name from Ankh



 Go ahead


----------



## Ferrix (Nov 3, 2004)

impulsive druid?

man we're a band of psychos


----------



## Ankh-Morpork Guard (Nov 3, 2004)

A band of psychos...hmm, how is this different from any other adventuring group?


----------



## jpwic (Nov 3, 2004)

Impulsive, nah I just don't like being stared at


----------



## Ferrix (Nov 3, 2004)

You sleeping on the street paladin!

I mean... I'll make you a shelter, you just have to believe that it's real... and we're all set...


----------



## Thomas Hobbes (Nov 3, 2004)

As long as they don't arrest me as a vagrant, I _could_ sleep on the street... it's just not very good PR.


----------



## Ferrix (Nov 3, 2004)

PR?

Why do we need PR, we just gotta get to that temple.

Maybe we should just crash at the local temple, might be good to get in with them while we can before we alienate the entire town.


----------



## jpwic (Nov 3, 2004)

Hehehe, theres lots to do before actually getting to the temple.. Or at least there was in the computer game adaptation

John


----------



## Ankh-Morpork Guard (Nov 3, 2004)

jpwic said:
			
		

> Hehehe, theres lots to do before actually getting to the temple.. Or at least there was in the computer game adaptation
> 
> John



 The game wasn't this module, it was what happened 15 years prior, so nyah.


----------



## DarkMaster (Nov 6, 2004)

I know who the captain is. He is red, is laughing when you press on his belly and you can find him in my son's room. 

Captain Elmo!!!!!

Sorry I couldn't resist.


----------



## Ankh-Morpork Guard (Nov 6, 2004)

...then he puts a sword in you


----------



## LostSoul (Nov 23, 2004)

For the DM of this game...

I hope you've checked out Monte's forum.  There's a lot of cool stuff there that you can use, and tons of advice.

RttToEE Forum 

Hope that is some help!


----------



## Ankh-Morpork Guard (Nov 23, 2004)

LostSoul said:
			
		

> For the DM of this game...
> 
> I hope you've checked out Monte's forum.  There's a lot of cool stuff there that you can use, and tons of advice.
> 
> ...



 Yep, I have.  In fact, I'm also using the 3.5 'conversion' developed over there. Though with some changes to suit my evilness.


----------



## DarkMaster (Nov 26, 2004)

BTW sorry for the slow posting I am currently moving and taking a course at work so my internet will be extremely limited for the rest of the week. My provider cut my internet 5 days too early and mess up with the normal phone. The noise prevent my dial up to work so no internet from home either. 

Next week things should slowly starts to go back to normal.


----------



## Ankh-Morpork Guard (Nov 26, 2004)

No problem at all. Hope the move goes well


----------



## jpwic (Nov 28, 2004)

Just a quick note to let you know I am back from my trip


----------



## Ankh-Morpork Guard (Nov 28, 2004)

Welcome back.  

I just finished setting up a wireless network...now i don't have to sit on the floor with my laptop. Hope this thing holds up...


----------



## DarkMaster (Nov 29, 2004)

It should holds up, mine have been working for the last two years without any problems.


----------



## Ferrix (Dec 7, 2004)

mmmm... redshirts


----------



## Ankh-Morpork Guard (Dec 8, 2004)

Ferrix said:
			
		

> mmmm... redshirts



 Hehehehe. Maybe I should start describing any NPCs that want to go with you as wearing red tunics...


----------



## Ankh-Morpork Guard (Jan 1, 2005)

Heya, everybody. Sorry for the slowdown. I'm no longer sick and back to updating. Wanting to make sure everyone else is alive...


----------



## DarkMaster (Jan 2, 2005)

I am still here


----------



## Ferrix (Jan 3, 2005)

not dead... back from vacation


----------



## Ferrix (Jan 14, 2005)

Halfling Quest is set and ready to get going, check it out here.  Looking for some fun short-folk to populate a new game.


----------



## Ankh-Morpork Guard (Jan 19, 2005)

Calling our three alternates...

Currently need two more characters as two PCs have disappeared. If there's no intrest from the alternates(or they don't show up) I'll try an open call for new characters.


----------



## DarkMaster (Jan 19, 2005)

Ankh, I was looking at Krog ability and I wonder what type of creature the frog is. If it's a magical beast it is a favored enemy and I add +2 to all my dmg


----------



## Ankh-Morpork Guard (Jan 24, 2005)

New Server Bump!

And Krog:

Thanks for the reminder. I missed it the last time, and I'll add that in. Nope, that doesn't kill it, yet.


----------



## Lobo Lurker (Jan 24, 2005)

Been dying to play this module. Is there room for another alternate? If so, put me down (dead last please, I wouldn't want to step on anyone's toes... so-to-speak).   

The only things I should point out are that a) I've skimmed/read through the module (I own it) and b) I frequented Monte's RttToEE board for quite a while about a year ago (in anticipation of running this for my friends when I got back to the States... well, that never happened so...). Thrommel's & "the orc's get level's too?!?" guy's were my favorite story hours.

Oh, I can be trusted not to crack open my copy of the module. That may not mean anything to you, but it does to me. I'd understand if you said no.


----------



## Ankh-Morpork Guard (Jan 24, 2005)

Lobo, consider yourself 4th Alternate. If we don't here from the others, you've got yourself a spot. I think I can trust you to keep OOC knowledge as OOC. Otherwise, I can smack you down.


----------



## Lobo Lurker (Jan 24, 2005)

Groovy!   Should I post a pc or just wait 'till you call?


----------



## Ankh-Morpork Guard (Jan 24, 2005)

For now, hang on and wait.


----------



## Ankh-Morpork Guard (Jan 26, 2005)

Alrighty, Lobo Lurker, go ahead and get a character made. Also looking for one more alternate to jump in...


----------



## Mithran (Jan 26, 2005)

Ooh I'd like to jump in. I have played through the last bit of the moathouse and a little after that due to joining an already running game of this before but I promise to ooc as little as possible (Which is pretty much none).


----------



## Lobo Lurker (Jan 27, 2005)

*All riight!*

Here's Mr. Khaine. Lately of whichever mercenary company/adventuring party that he can be tied up with to tie into another pc's backstory.

We're still level 4 right? I was going to read the IC thread, but my wife is asking for some attention as she hasn't seen me all day.  


```
[B]Name:[/B] Khaine ra'Silius ibn Mecheb ibn Uwethreel
[B]Class:[/B] Bard 4
[B]Race:[/B] Human
[B]Size:[/B] medium
[B]Gender:[/B] male
[B]Alignment:[/B] Neutral
[B]Deity:[/B] spirits... animism

[B]Str:[/B] 16 +3      [B]Level:[/B] 4        [B]XP:[/B] XXXX
[B]Dex:[/B] 16 +3      [B]BAB:[/B] +3         [B]HP:[/B] XXX (6+3d6+4)
[B]Con:[/B] 13 +1      [B]Grapple:[/B] +6     [B]Current HP:[/B] XX/XXXX
[B]Int:[/B] 10 +0      [B]Speed:[/B] 30'      [B]Spell Res:[/B] n/a
[B]Wis:[/B]  8 -1      [B]Init:[/B] +3        [B]Spell Failure:[/B] 5%
[B]Cha:[/B] 15 +2      [B]ACP:[/B] -1         

                   [B]Base  Armor Shld   Dex  Size   Nat  Misc  Total[/B]
[B]Armor:[/B]          10    +5    +1    +3    +0    +0    +1    20
[B]Touch:[/B] 15              [B]Flatfooted:[/B] 16

                         [B]Base   Mod  Misc  Total[/B]
[B]Fort:[/B]                  1    +1    +1     +3
[B]Ref:[/B]                   4    +3    +1     +8
[B]Will:[/B]                  4    -1    +1     +4

[B]Weapon                  Attack   Damage     Critical[/B]
Scimitar                     +7     1d6+3      18-20/x2 S
Club                         +6     1d6+3      20-20/x2 B
Dagger                       +6     1d4+3      19-20/x2 P
Mighty Comp. Shortbow        +6     1d6        20-20/x3 P

[B]Languages:[/B] Common, 

[B]Abilities:[/B] Bardic music 4/day, bardic knowledge +4, countersong, fascinate, 
inspire courage +1, inspire competance Proficient with simple weapons, plus the scimitar,
rapier, sap, short sword, shortbow, and whip, Light Armors and Shields (except tower 
shields).

[B]Feats:[/B] Improved Initiative, Weapon Focus: Scimitar, Magic Aptitude,

[B]Skill Points:[/B] 49       [B]Max Ranks:[/B] 7/3
[B]Skills                   Ranks  Mod  Misc  Total[/B]
Performance (singing)         7    +2          +9
Bluff                         5    +2          +7
Concentration                 7    +1          +8
Diplomacy                     5    +2    +2    +9
Gather Information            5    +2          +7
Tumble                        6    +3          +9
Use Magic Device              5    +2    +2    +9
Disguise                      4    +2    +2    +6
Spellcraft                    4    +0    +2    +6

[B]Equipment:                 Cost  Weight[/B]  5400gp
MW Scimitar                  315gp    4lb
MW Dagger                      2gp    1lb
MW Cudgel (club)               0gp    3lb
Shortbow                      30gp    2lb
Hip Quiver                    --gp   --lb
(50) Arrows                   25sp   6.5lb
+1 Chain Shirt              1250gp   25lb
Ring of Protection +1       2000gp   --lb
Earring of Resistance +1    1000gp   -2oz (takes up headband slot)
Wand of Cure Light Wounds    375gp    2oz (50 charges- cmd: "by the sacred winds of Salot")
Ioun, Dull Gray Sphere       155gp   --lb enchanted w/ continual flame
Chalk                          1cp   --lb
Pouch of Spell Componants      5gp    2lb
(4) Belt Pouches               4gp    2lb
Courtier's Outfit             30gp    6lb
(2) Oil of Magic Weapon      100gp    4oz
Light Wooden Shield            3gp    5lb

[B]Total Weight:[/B] 54.8lb      [B]Money:[/B] 117gp 100sp 10cp

                           [B]Lgt   Med   Hvy  Lift  Push[/B]
[B]Max Weight:[/B]             76   153   230  460   1,150

[b]Bard Spell DC:[/b] 10 + 2 + Spell Level
[b]Bard Spells Per Day:[/b] 4/3/1/-/-/-/-/-/-/-
[b]Bard Spells Known:[/b]
[i]0-level(DC 12):[/i] Read Magic, Mage Hand, Lullaby, Detect Magic, Dancing Lights, 

Presdigitation
[i]1-level(DC 13):[/i] Alarm, Hideous Laughter, Grease
[i]2-level(DC 14):[/i] Summon Swarm, Sound Burst, 
[i]3-level(DC 15):[/i] 
[i]4-level(DC 16):[/i] 
[i]5-level(DC 17):[/i] 
[i]6-level(DC 18):[/i] 
[i]7-level(DC 19):[/i] 
[i]8-level(DC 20):[/i] 
[i]9-level(DC 21):[/i] 

[B]Age:[/B] 26
[B]Height:[/B] 5'11"
[B]Weight:[/B] 183lb
[B]Eyes:[/B] golden-brown
[B]Hair:[/B] ash gray-white; shoulder length & tied back with a crimson scarf
[B]Skin:[/B] tawny gold

[B]Appearance:[/B] Kane ties his long shoulder-length hair back in a vivid red scarf. Kane 

wears a custom-made scarlet red-leather covered chain shirt cut to reveal his pecs and well
muscled arms. He tends to wear golden bands set with rubies (actually, it's brass set with
red glass, but in the dim light of a tavern, not many can tell) on his upper arms and black
leather bracers (his dagger is usually sheathed in the left one). 
  Gray comfortable breeches, weapon sheathes, a hip quiver, heavy belt w/ numerous pouch
attachments and black hob-nailed boots completes his getup.

[B]Background:[/B] In his hometown, it was whispered that Kane shared Efreeti-blood. His
exotic looks and outgoing personality (not to mention is rather athletic physique) won him
a LOT of attention with the ladies and generally made like pretty easy for him (being the
8th son of a wealthy, landed merchant didn't hurt either).
  As a result of his easy life and affable nature, he didn't really dedicate himself to 
any one thing. And being such a minor son, he was never pushed to develop his mind. Instead,
he was free to do much as he would choose.
  His carefree, laid back manner won him lots of friends down at the taverns, where he'd
oftern "slum-it". During one of his excursions, he got shanghai'd and pressed into service
with a roving mercenary company. The mercenary captain was about ready to sell the lout to
a passing pleasure slaver when he heard the boy singing to himself while walking around camp
one night.
  Over the past few years he's taken part in numerous wars. Both the skill of his sword
arm and his beautiful voice have made him welcome additions to nearly any mercanry company
or adventuring band he's run across. He's still not certain how he will get home (or indeed,
which direction home lies), but he's a pragmatist at heart, and knows that there really 
wasn't much for him there.
```

Note: I subbed the scimitar for the longsword due to background cultural reasons... is that okay?


----------



## Ankh-Morpork Guard (Jan 28, 2005)

Fourth level is right. He looks good, but damn that's one long name.  The scimitar thing is fine. I'll get your HP rolled a little later tonight or tommorrow afternoon, then you can go ahead and post him in the RG thread.

Mithran:

As I said to Lobo Lurker, if you keep OOC knowledge as that, its fine. Consider yourself in. Get a character made and I'll be able to get the two of you into this fairly quickly.


----------



## Mithran (Jan 28, 2005)

Ok we have a wizard a barbarian/ranger and a druid have I got that right?.


----------



## Ankh-Morpork Guard (Jan 28, 2005)

Mithran said:
			
		

> Ok we have a wizard a barbarian/ranger and a druid have I got that right?.



 Actually, the Druid's going away. Currently, we have Krog(Barbarian/Ranger) and Hedwan(Wizard)...with Lobo Lurker's Bard being the third.


----------



## Mithran (Jan 28, 2005)

Oh right ok, sorry just wanting to make sure to not directly smash anyones toes by playing the very same class or anything. 

Looks like we could use a cleric or druid, to bad I don't know about the Greyhawk gods heh.


----------



## DarkMaster (Jan 28, 2005)

Lobo I think that you used 34 pts instead of 32


----------



## Ankh-Morpork Guard (Jan 28, 2005)

Mithran said:
			
		

> Oh right ok, sorry just wanting to make sure to not directly smash anyones toes by playing the very same class or anything.
> 
> Looks like we could use a cleric or druid, to bad I don't know about the Greyhawk gods heh.



 Greyhawk is just the Core Deities. And I'm not averse to allowing a Cleric to simply worship a concept(since this isn't the Realms at least)

As for Lobo Luker's character:

It could still be 34...depending on where that 4th level Ability Point went. Str or Dex from 15 to 16 costs 2 points and could easily account for the 36 points.


----------



## DarkMaster (Jan 28, 2005)

How much were we supposed to use 32 or 34.


----------



## Mithran (Jan 28, 2005)

Oh heh, anyway I guess I'll get to work on a cleric or druid most likely. I should have it up by tommorow.


----------



## Lobo Lurker (Jan 28, 2005)

Yeah the point buy stats were 16, 15, 14, 10, 8, & 15. The 4th level point went towards Dexterity. Sorry, I should have spelled that out.


----------



## Mithran (Jan 28, 2005)

```
[B]Name:[/B] Brar Rangul
[B]Class:[/B] Druid
[B]Race:[/B] Forest Gnome
[B]Size:[/B] Small
[B]Gender:[/B] Male
[B]Alignment:[/B] Chaotic Neutral
[B]Deity:[/B] Nature

[B]Str:[/B] 10 +0      [B]Level:[/B] 4        [B]XP:[/B] 6000
[B]Dex:[/B] 14 +2      [B]BAB:[/B] +3         [B]HP:[/B] XXX (4d8+4)
[B]Con:[/B] 13 +1      [B]Grapple:[/B] -1     [B]Current HP:[/B] XX/XXXX
[B]Int:[/B] 12 +1      [B]Speed:[/B] 20'      [B]Spell Res:[/B] 0
[B]Wis:[/B] 18 +4      [B]Init:[/B] +2        [B]Spell Failure:[/B] 00%
[B]Cha:[/B] 10 +0      [B]ACP:[/B] -1         

                   [B]Base  Armor Shld   Dex  Size   Nat  Misc  Total[/B]
[B]Armor:[/B]              10    +3    +0    +2    +1    +0    +1    17
[B]Touch:[/B] 14              [B]Flatfooted:[/B] 15

                         [B]Base   Mod    Total[/B]
[B]Fort:[/B]                      4    +1       +5
[B]Ref:[/B]                       1    +2       +3
[B]Will:[/B]                      4    +4       +8

[B]Weapon                  Attack   Damage     Critical[/B]
Quarterstaff              +4     1d4+0      X2
Dart                      +6     1d3+0      X2

[B]Languages:[/B] Common, Druidic, Gnome, Elven, Sylvan, Forest animal

[B]Abilities:[/B]
Class ability's:
-Animal companion (badger)
-Nature sense
-Wild empathy
-Woodland stride 
-Trackless step
-Resist natures lure

Gnome traits: 
-Low-light vision
-+1 bonus on attack rolls against kobolds, goblinoids, orcs, reptilian humanoids
-+2 bonus on saving throws against illusions.
-+4 bonus to Armor Class against creatures of the giant type
-+4 bonus on Hide checks, which improves to +8 in a wooded area
-+2 bonus on Listen checks.
-+2 bonus on Craft (alchemy) checks.
-1/day—speak with animals (burrowing mammal only, duration 1 minute) 
 1/day—dancing lights, ghost sound, prestidigitation. 
 Caster level 1st; save DC 10

[B]Feats:[/B] Extend spell, Track, Point blank shot

[B]Skill Points:[/B] 35       [B]Max Ranks:[/B] 7/3
[B]Skills                   Ranks  Mod  Misc  Total[/B]
Concentration              5    +1   +0     +6
Heal                       5    +4   +0     +9
Knowledge (nature)         5    +1   +0     +6
Listen                     4    +4   +2     +10
Spellcraft                 5    +1   +0     +6
Survival                   5    +4   +0     +9
Swim                       6    +0   +0     +6

[B]Equipment:               Cost  Weight[/B]
Quarterstaff             0      2lb
Darts (x10)              5gp    2lb
Studded leather          25gp   10lb
Bedroll                  1sp    1 1/4lb
Block&tackle             5gp    5lb
Fishhooks (x10)          1gp    -
Flint&steel              1gp    -
Day's trail rations (x2) 1gp    1/2lb
Silk rope                10gp   5lb
Sewing needle            1sp    -
Tent                     20gp   5lb
Waterskin                1gp    1lb
Healers kit              50gp   1lb
Explorers outfit         10gp   2lb
Handy Haversack          2000gp 5lb
Ring of protection       2000gp -
Pearl of power 1st       1000gp -
Antitoxin (x2)           100gp  -
Everburning torch        110gp  1lb
Sunrod (x2)              4gp    2lb 
Thunderstone             30gp   1lb

[B]Total Weight:[/B] 19lb      [B]Money:[/B] 26gp 8sp 0cp

                           [B]Lgt   Med   Hvy  Lift  Push[/B]
[B]Max Weight:[/B]               24.7  49.5  75    150   375

[b](Druid) Spell DC:[/b] 14+ Spell Level
[b](Druid) Spells Per Day:[/b] 5/4/3
[b](Druid) Spells Prepared:[/b]
[i]0-level(DC 14):[/i] Creat water (x2), detect magic (x2), read magic
[i]1-level(DC 15):[/i] 1st- Cure light wounds, Entangle, Obscuring mist, Shillelagh
[i]2-level(DC 16):[/i] Bears endurance, bull's strength, Flaming sphere


[B]Age:[/B] 70
[B]Height:[/B] 2'3"
[B]Weight:[/B] 42lb
[B]Eyes:[/B] Brown
[B]Hair:[/B] Light brown
[B]Skin:[/B] Grey-green

[B]Appearance:[/B] 
Brar has grey-green skin and light brown hair that he keeps tied back Brar
generally wears leather breech's a white shirt with a leather vest and a
green cloak.

[B]Background:[/B] 
Brar Rangul's parents were rich gnomish merchants. Brar was seperated from
his parents when their caravan was attacked, Brar was found by a druid
in the forest. The druid took him in and taught him the way's of the forest.
He left the druid after several years and has been wondering ever since.
Brar remembers nothing of his former life but he is wondering in hopes of 
one day finding his parents or confirming their death.

[B]Animal companion: [/B]
Kali (badger)
Small Animal	   
Hit Dice:       3d8+6 (18 hp)	   
Initiative:	 +3	   
Speed:	       30 ft. (6 squares), burrow 10 ft.	   
AC:	         18 (+1 size, +4 Dex, +3 natural), touch 15, flat-footed 14	   
BA/Grap:       +2/–3	   
Attack:	        Claw +7 melee (1d2–1)	   
Full Attack:	2 claws +7 melee (1d2–1) and bite +2 melee (1d3–1)	   
Space/Reach: 5 ft./5 ft.	   
SA:	          Rage	   
SQ:	          Low-light vision, scent, Evasion 	   
Saves:	         Fort +5, Ref +7, Will +2	   
Abilities:	   Str 9, Dex 18, Con 15, Int 2, Wis 12, Cha 6	   
Skills:	            Escape Artist +7, Listen +3, Spot +3	   
Feats:	          TrackB, Weapon Finesse
```

I didn't know quite how you would want me to note the stuff not in the haversack so here are the only things not in the haversack: Quarterstaff, darts, studded leather, ring of protection, pearl of power. 

The animal companion has been modified from it's regular stats to include the special druid stuff that affects it. I don't know what the best format for the animal companion is but if it need's to be changed let me know.


----------



## DarkMaster (Jan 28, 2005)

Lobo Lurker said:
			
		

> Yeah the point buy stats were 16, 15, 14, 10, 8, & 15. The 4th level point went towards Dexterity. Sorry, I should have spelled that out.



That's 34 points 10+8+6+2+0+8

Krog point buy stats were 15, 15, 14, 14, 12, 8  8+8+6+6+4+0 

Ankh if we play with 34 I would like to add 1 pts of strenght


----------



## Lobo Lurker (Jan 28, 2005)

_Ahh, quit yer whinin'!_    Ankh, I justed edited my Con from 14 to 13. This results in a Fortitude save reduction, +4 hitpoints instead of +8, and a reduction in my Concentration skill. Still good?


OOC: Darkmaster, I'm kidding... but working professionally in the written medium, I know that sarcasm doesn't translate well to text.


----------



## DarkMaster (Jan 28, 2005)

It's ok, I was just hoping to bump Krog STR to 19


----------



## Ankh-Morpork Guard (Jan 28, 2005)

DarkMaster said:
			
		

> It's ok, I was just hoping to bump Krog STR to 19



 Heheh. My brain must have been all messed up last night. It IS 32 points, but I seemed to total it to 34 and decided it was right. 

On that note, I'll wait until I'm at least a little more coherent to look over Mithran's Druid in more detail. Just in case.  But one thing I know of right away: Could you please put the stats for your animal companion in with the character?


----------



## Someone (Jan 28, 2005)

Do you still need one more, or is the thread title outdated?


----------



## Ankh-Morpork Guard (Jan 28, 2005)

Thread title is outdated. Sorry about that. I can put you down as an Alternate, though, Someone


----------



## Ferrix (Jan 28, 2005)

I'll do some of your for you AMG

Mithran's Druid
- Attributes add up to 32, checked and rechecked
- Saves, BAB, HD, Skills look fine
- Languages: Has 2 too many, gets Gnome, Druid and Common free, has Int of 12, that's 1 bonus language.
- Has the equivalent of 5557gp, 157 over the correct amount for 4th level.
- Has 46 lbs of equipment only carrying 19 lbs, you should note what is in the haversack just to be clear on weight issues.
- Your spell selection is pretty loaded down with support spells, I'd pick up some more offensive spells, at least in your 2nd level list.  Flaming Sphere is a good one.  Soften Earth and Stone can be really useful.  I'd also almost definately take Shillelagh over a second Cure Light Wounds, you have a pearl of power for that anyways, might as well diversify a bit more.  Shillelagh is probably one of the best 1st level druid spells for a druid who uses a staff.


----------



## Ferrix (Jan 28, 2005)

I'm afraid when Krog is the bastion of morality in our party.

We should remedy that and make sure he becomes neutral like the rest of us.


----------



## DarkMaster (Jan 28, 2005)

If Ankh don't mind, I think he would fit better with the new party.


----------



## Ankh-Morpork Guard (Jan 28, 2005)

Ferrix said:
			
		

> I'll do some of your for you AMG
> 
> Mithran's Druid
> - Attributes add up to 32, checked and rechecked
> ...



 Mithran: What Ferrix said. Thank you very much, Ferrix. You have earned a cookie.

As for Krog...well, yes it is kind of scary to have him as the 'bastion of morality' in the group. Technically, though, he is Neutral. CB(I'm assuming the B is a type ). So he does fit, but he's very...very...I think Krog is the best adjective to describe him.


----------



## Ferrix (Jan 28, 2005)

Ankh-Morpork Guard said:
			
		

> Mithran: What Ferrix said. Thank you very much, Ferrix. You have earned a cookie.
> 
> As for Krog...well, yes it is kind of scary to have him as the 'bastion of morality' in the group. Technically, though, he is Neutral. CB(I'm assuming the B is a type ). So he does fit, but he's very...very...I think Krog is the best adjective to describe him.




Ah, I was going by the character post for Krog on the first or second page which listed him as CG.  But still, now that we've lost the paladin and the druid seems to be acquiring post-traumatic stress syndrome, heheh... we're on!


----------



## DarkMaster (Jan 28, 2005)

No B is for "Bon" french word for good. 

So I will switch the alignement for Bad


----------



## Ferrix (Jan 28, 2005)

Should be listed as CK

Chaotic Krog

heheh... Chaotique Bon, I've yet to play in a game here in Montreal and I think if I were in person with someone who wrote that on their character sheet I would probably burst out laughing.  No offense intended, I'd just find it amusing.


----------



## Ankh-Morpork Guard (Jan 28, 2005)

Chaotic Krog. Sounds perfect. Though I do like Chaotic Bad...


----------



## DarkMaster (Jan 28, 2005)

Actually it was Chaotic bon, I use frenglish all the time when I play D&D 

I am glad that Krog don't get too much on your nerve. It's difficult to play a smart, impulsive, very low charisma half orc.


----------



## Lobo Lurker (Jan 28, 2005)

Well a big part of Cha is your sense of self and your ability to relate to others... you could always have Krog take his sense of idenity from the things his does rather than figure out who he is on his own.  Or you could just be dead stubborn and stuck in your own little world... with an above average wisdom, you'd be insightful, if not especially swift in the head dept. So he could make true but politically incorrect observations about people. 

Just ideas.


----------



## Mithran (Jan 28, 2005)

> Languages: Has 2 too many, gets Gnome, Druid and Common free, has Int of 12, that's 1 bonus language.




This is a forest gnome and so a quote from the SRD:



> Automatic Languages: Gnome, Elven, Sylvan, and a simple language that enables them to communicate on a very basic level with forest animals (this replaces the rock gnome’s speak with animals ability). Bonus Languages: Common, Draconic, Dwarven, Giant, Goblin, Orc. This trait replaces the rock gnome’s automatic and bonus languages.




And I have edited the character hopefully to everyones satisfaction. heh.


----------



## Ferrix (Jan 28, 2005)

Since it replaces the Gnome's speak with Animals ability you should take that ability out of the racial traits for your character.  That's a ton of starting languages for a race.


----------



## Ankh-Morpork Guard (Jan 28, 2005)

Ah. Well, you do need to remove the speak with animals ability. The stats for your animal companion are fine. 

Now, for HP for the two of you:

Khaine: 23hp
Brar: 24hp

Go ahead and post them in the RG thread here: http://www.enworld.org/showthread.php?t=105220

Should be able to get you two into this in a day or two depending on what everyone else does.


----------



## Mithran (Jan 28, 2005)

Ok posted in the RG, how will I know when I'm there?. Just watch the thread closely?


----------



## Ankh-Morpork Guard (Jan 28, 2005)

I'll actually mention it here. I've got a few ideas on how to get you two into this, but they would all be made a bit easier if your two characters know each other or have come to Hommlet together, etc etc. I'll need to see what happens with the IC thread for a little bit before finding exactly how to work this, but I will make sure to run it by the both of you here.


----------



## Ferrix (Jan 28, 2005)

Plot Idea 1: Chatrilon has gone missing.  A few days later a woodsman discovers the mans hacked up body, by what must have been a very large blade swung with great strength, on the road to the moathouse.  Go investigate.


----------



## Ankh-Morpork Guard (Jan 28, 2005)

Ferrix said:
			
		

> Plot Idea 1: Chatrilon has gone missing.  A few days later a woodsman discovers the mans hacked up body, by what must have been a very large blade swung with great strength, on the road to the moathouse.  Go investigate.



 Very interesting.... I'll just jot that one down on my little notepad...


----------



## Mithran (Jan 28, 2005)

I can see how Khaine and Brar could know each other and be traveling together, if that'll help.


----------



## Lobo Lurker (Jan 28, 2005)

How about this, both Khaine and Brar met up about 8 months ago after both of thier former adventuring groups broke up in the same tavern. Neither of them were as "moral" (in either direction) as thier former companions and so they got along well. 

They've been traveling together for a time now and seeing as how Khaine remembered that there were known gnome settlements in the Kron hills, they set out for Hommlet to check up on the the abandoned ruins nearby. Khaine postulized that they'd likely be pretty safe (being that neither he nor brar are front-line warriors) as the evil had been cleared out in recent memory.

What do you think Mithran?


----------



## Mithran (Jan 28, 2005)

Sounds good to me. And we wouldn't even really have to carry much food since Brar is a druid.
It's a good thing you know something about the specifics of this setting heh.


----------



## Lobo Lurker (Jan 28, 2005)

Caine has been posted in the Rogue's Gallery.


----------



## DarkMaster (Jan 29, 2005)

Lobo Lurker said:
			
		

> So he could make true but politically incorrect observations about people.
> 
> Just ideas.



That's exactly how, I see him (Int 13, wis 12, Cha6) Add to this that he is particularly ugly, not scary ugly, just plain ugly, croocked eyes and teeth, permanent bad breath, about 20 large hair left on top of his skull.


----------



## Ankh-Morpork Guard (Feb 1, 2005)

Lobo Lurker and Mithran: [sblock]I'd like to get you into the game in the next post or two. So...since you two have been in Hommlet for a little while, you know the people and have probably become aquainted a good amount(especialy the guard Captain Elmo). The two of you would have been approached by him just a half hour or so ago telling you about a new group of adventurers have run off on some crazy attempt to explore the old moathouse.

While he doesn't actually ask you to go after them, he does mention that the local trapper who comes back and forth from that area, named Ol' Del, has mentioned that all of the animals and other things have disappeared from the area in the last couple of days. If you wouldn't mind checking it out...Elmo might just have a small reward for you.[/sblock]


----------



## Mithran (Feb 1, 2005)

I don't know the codes for what you did so in black text (For Ankh and Lobo): Alright I think Brar would go for that. Now are you just going to say we are there in the IC thread when we get to the others or what exactly?. (Sorry I am somewhat new  to pbp and certainly to being introduced after the start of the game.


----------



## Ankh-Morpork Guard (Feb 1, 2005)

To do the code like this, just use [ sblock ]  and [ /sblock] without the spaces. 

Mithran/Lobo:[sblock]First wanted to run that idea by the both of you to make sure it was okay. And once you both agree, I'll make one short little post about it then you two can jump in. I need you guys in here before they get into the moathouse or it may be a while to get you two in.[/sblock]


----------



## Mithran (Feb 1, 2005)

Ankh/Lobo
[sblock] Well I'm think it sounds good, so all we have to wait for is Lobo's ok I guess. [/sblock]


----------



## Lobo Lurker (Feb 1, 2005)

Ankh & Mithran: [SBLOCK]Sounds good to me.  Just FYI, I get email Instant Notifications of this thread, and the SBlocks don't work when you view the thread via email. I previously read all of this via email and just noticed the SBlocks when I came in to reply.[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Ankh-Morpork Guard (Feb 1, 2005)

Mithran and Lobo Lurker: Jump in. Quick, before Krog gets impatient!


----------



## DarkMaster (Feb 1, 2005)

Don't worry He can wait, He still got some frog meat to keep him busy


----------



## Ankh-Morpork Guard (Feb 12, 2005)

Well, those were some surprisingly low dice rolls. Guess my dice are back to being PC killers...err... Poor Krog.


----------



## Mithran (Feb 12, 2005)

Posting to let you know that Brar will... wait to see what happens before his turn.


----------



## DarkMaster (Feb 12, 2005)

Don't worry for Krog is a big boy. Damn breath weapon.


----------



## DarkMaster (Feb 13, 2005)

Ok, I am already preparing a new PC.


----------



## Ferrix (Feb 13, 2005)

Heheh.

I wonder how useful illusions are going to be against a dragon.  Ugh... poor spell selection for the day.


----------



## Lobo Lurker (Feb 14, 2005)

I'm looking at my shortbow's 1d6 damage and thinking... "$#!*", now what?. lol


----------



## Ferrix (Feb 14, 2005)

Oh yeah, our one melee character shirks his sole responsibility and doesn't even bother to fire a ranged weapon after a normal move away but withdraws.  Weee... start of a poorly thought out battle.


----------



## Mithran (Feb 14, 2005)

Hmm.. perhaps I should save my entagle for Krog. As he say's you only have to be faster than the slowest person...


----------



## Lobo Lurker (Feb 14, 2005)

Heh, that's okay I guess. I rather enjoy making new characters. Caine can melee, but he's only got a medium BAB, light armor, and D6's for hit points... so I guess I can say, Caine can TRY to melee, lol.


----------



## DarkMaster (Feb 14, 2005)

Krog, is Chaotic and smart, he knows he won't survive another round of full attack from this creature, and cherrish his own life more than the others. 

Maybe, my next PC will be a lawful stupid paladin next time 

Seriously Krog is not Fleeing he is just, moving away from the creature, because he won't survive another full attack from it.


----------



## Ferrix (Feb 14, 2005)

Well considering that full-attack would have dropped me to -4 HP, I'd say we're in over our heads.


----------



## Ankh-Morpork Guard (Feb 14, 2005)

Well, you're not in too much over your heads. Is Hedwan up for allowing Krog to pick him up?


----------



## Ferrix (Feb 14, 2005)

Ankh-Morpork Guard said:
			
		

> Well, you're not in too much over your heads. Is Hedwan up for allowing Krog to pick him up?




Sure.


----------



## Mithran (Feb 14, 2005)

What is Krog thinking?, doesn't he know I don't get wildshape 'till level 5?.


----------



## Lobo Lurker (Feb 14, 2005)

It's a race!!! Who'll throw Redithor to the wolves... er... dragon first? Brar, Caine, or Chatrilon?


----------



## Ferrix (Feb 14, 2005)

I think we should throw Chatrilon to the dragon.


----------



## Lobo Lurker (Feb 14, 2005)

Heh, while I might agree Ferrix, Caine might actually know Chatrilon a little better than the rest of you... making him disposed to tossing the rest of you before him. <sigh> Oh, the drama of roleplaying.

*Question*: Do bonuses from Bard Song's stack (example, if both Redithor and Caine were to inspire courage, would it be a total +2 bonus, or just a +1)?

I think I remember seeing this on the WotC site, but I'm not sure if it was a house rule or not.


----------



## Mithran (Feb 14, 2005)

I'm not gonna throw anyone to the dragon, gnomes are somewhat lacking in person throwing capabilitys...


----------



## Lobo Lurker (Feb 14, 2005)

Well how much does Brar weigh? He might be able to climb up on his wolf's back and flee! And if his companions get turned into so much dragon doo-doo after a few days, well... that's just the great circle of life isn't it?


----------



## Ferrix (Feb 14, 2005)

Or, if we can make it out, we hunker down for the night, come back more prepared in a day or two.


----------



## Ankh-Morpork Guard (Feb 14, 2005)

Lobo Lurker said:
			
		

> *Question*: Do bonuses from Bard Song's stack (example, if both Redithor and Caine were to inspire courage, would it be a total +2 bonus, or just a +1)?




They're both Morale bonuses, which, AFAIK, don't stack.


----------



## Mithran (Feb 14, 2005)

> Well how much does Brar weigh? He might be able to climb up on his wolf's back and flee! And if his companions get turned into so much dragon doo-doo after a few days, well... that's just the great circle of life isn't it?




Well it's a badger.. and I have a plan.


----------



## Mithran (Feb 16, 2005)

Sorry Krog but I think the dragon is blocking my path to come heal you and if I take a full attack from that thing we will no longer have a druid.


----------



## Lobo Lurker (Feb 16, 2005)

Heh, if Krog can swallow his pride, Caine can heal him... a little (1d8+1).

Psst... Brar, Dragons have blindsight. That mist won't do squat.


----------



## DarkMaster (Feb 16, 2005)

The key word here is "if". Krog is a very proud warrior.


----------



## Lobo Lurker (Feb 16, 2005)

Yup, I figured.


----------



## Ankh-Morpork Guard (Feb 16, 2005)

Lobo Lurker said:
			
		

> Dragons have blindsight.




Psst...no the don't.


----------



## Lobo Lurker (Feb 16, 2005)

oop! That must be all that 3.0 know-how knockin' up against 3.5's revisions.    Better for us then.


----------



## DarkMaster (Feb 16, 2005)

Just check the SRD, they do, as an Ex ability.


----------



## Lobo Lurker (Feb 16, 2005)

DarkMaster said:
			
		

> Just check the SRD, they do, as an Ex ability.



Nope. Dragons have Blind*sense* not Blindsight. They can pinpoint anything within 60' but if they cannot physically see it then the target still gets the total concealment benefit.


----------



## DarkMaster (Feb 16, 2005)

Lobo Lurker said:
			
		

> Nope. Dragons have Blind*sense* not Blindsight. They can pinpoint anything within 60' but if they cannot physically see it then the target still gets the total concealment benefit.




Oups you are right, I read it way too fast


----------



## Ankh-Morpork Guard (Feb 16, 2005)

Lobo Lurker said:
			
		

> Nope. Dragons have Blind*sense* not Blindsight. They can pinpoint anything within 60' but if they cannot physically see it then the target still gets the total concealment benefit.



 Bah! I wasn't going to mention that. Just that they don't have BlindSIGHT anymore.  Ruin my fun!

Post on its way a little later today...


----------



## Mithran (Feb 16, 2005)

Yeah, well I kind of assumed none of that was known to Brar since he doesn't have the proper Knowledge skill for it.


----------



## Ankh-Morpork Guard (Feb 17, 2005)

...and of course its the Badger that crits.


----------



## DarkMaster (Feb 17, 2005)

....If at least it was Krog. That just remind me my RL game, where the barbarian saved the day with a crit of 99dmg. My poor demon was sent back to the abyss.


----------



## Mithran (Apr 15, 2005)

I'm not going to be able to post to this game until late on monday or possibly not until tuesday.


----------



## Mithran (May 12, 2005)

Hmm, is everyone else waiting for Hedwan to do what he's going to do with the magic item's before we move on?


----------



## Ankh-Morpork Guard (May 15, 2005)

Looks about that way...

Hmmm...I'm fairly sure Ferrix is still around.

Apologies to everyone for the somewhat slowness of the game lately. Being sick and a few other things have caused me to be busier than usual, lately. Should be back to normal now, though, so I can keep this moving. If there's nothing from Ferrix in the next day or so, I'll NPC Hedwan and move this along some more.


----------



## Mithran (May 15, 2005)

It's no problem Ankh, I can understand being sick.


----------



## Lobo Lurker (May 16, 2005)

cool.  Hope you're feeling better.


----------



## Ferrix (May 16, 2005)

Ankh-Morpork Guard said:
			
		

> Looks about that way...
> 
> Hmmm...I'm fairly sure Ferrix is still around.
> 
> Apologies to everyone for the somewhat slowness of the game lately. Being sick and a few other things have caused me to be busier than usual, lately. Should be back to normal now, though, so I can keep this moving. If there's nothing from Ferrix in the next day or so, I'll NPC Hedwan and move this along some more.




Sorry, was home for a week and then went camping this past weekend.  All my games will be getting updates late tonight.


----------



## Ankh-Morpork Guard (May 17, 2005)

Ferrix said:
			
		

> Sorry, was home for a week and then went camping this past weekend.  All my games will be getting updates late tonight.



 Its alright.  Just have to make sure you're still around every so often. I know what its like to be busy.


----------



## Mithran (May 24, 2005)

I am going to be unable to post again until some time thursday (The 26th of may). So NPC me or just say I'm really quiet as you see fit. Sorry about this but real life is attacking.


----------



## Ankh-Morpork Guard (May 24, 2005)

Tis alright. Just glad you give me a heads up. 

Ferrix is also away for a short time, I believe.


----------



## Ferrix (Jun 1, 2005)

Coming Back Soon


----------



## Ferrix (Jul 14, 2005)

Dead?


----------



## Mithran (Jul 26, 2005)

It would appear so, Ferrix.


----------



## Ankh-Morpork Guard (Jul 27, 2005)

http://www.enworld.org/showthread.php?t=140604

I really should have linked to this in all my games...but yes, sadly going to have to call this one. Really sorry everyone, and it was fun for the time it lasted. If I get more time, this game will be a priority to revive so I'll try to contact you...no promises, though.


----------

